# Tren and weed



## vukasinami (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys,
Im on my 8 week cycle of prop and tren.
Doing test and tren together in one syringe100 mg eod.
Finishing my second week and everything is fine concerning a fatloss until lastnight when i smoked one joint with buddies.
Not along after that i can sense lower ab area is like accumulating fat next to the love handles also.
I am pissed,is this possible and will from next shot come down.
Thanks


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 5, 2015)

One time fat started accumulatin on my toes right after really good weeed


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 5, 2015)

LOL you are high as fukk bruh!!! Its in your head. It doesnt work that fast


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2015)

What? This has to be a troll right?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2015)

You put 'churr WEEEED in thurr!...


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 5, 2015)

You musta had one hell of a case of munchies bro!  Instant fat gain?  Shucks put me down for that come winter!  Ha ha!


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fukk man, get me some o' dat dank ass green


----------



## vukasinami (Apr 5, 2015)

Not a troll.
So you think im triping


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 5, 2015)

vukasinami said:


> Not a troll.
> So you think im triping



Balls, Bro. Trippin' balls.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 5, 2015)

vukasinami said:


> Not a troll.
> So you think im triping





Yep trippin your face off bro.


----------



## snake (Apr 5, 2015)

You're pregnant. The weed got your guard down and now you have a bun in the oven.


----------



## lilfrankie (Apr 5, 2015)

and thats why it should be illegal


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 6, 2015)

lilfrankie said:


> and thats why it should be illegal



Dont even get me fukkin started on that bullshit


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 6, 2015)

Man I just smoked some easter hash with my family, and I tell you what my ass has officially grown to ghetto


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 6, 2015)

These schnozz berries tastes like schnozz berries 

I think im freakin out dude !!!! 

Dude you are freakin out !!! 

By the way you owe me 175.00 bucks for those shrooms and weed !!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2015)

The only proper way to smoke weed on tren is to not smoke it at all. Load a nugget in your syringe with the tren, use an 18ga, and pin that shit. 

Trust me brah, you can pass anything through an 18ga.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 6, 2015)

Candy bars!!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 6, 2015)

Damn bro where you get your weed from? Must be from Sampson. Fly me to the moon and back. Dats sum guud shyt mah niggah.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't speak for week, don't do that recreational shiet.  I did get some total legit LNE one time.  I think my pecker grew 2 inches overnight.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 6, 2015)

i love this place.  love it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 6, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Damn bro where you get your weed from? Must be from Sampson. Fly me to the moon and back. Dats sum guud shyt mah niggah.



My dogs name is Samson. I named him after this guy....


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 6, 2015)

Fvcking classic movie


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 6, 2015)

vukasinami said:


> Hey guys,
> Im on my 8 week cycle of prop and tren.
> Doing test and tren together in one syringe100 mg eod.
> Finishing my second week and everything is fine concerning a fatloss until lastnight when i smoked one joint with buddies.
> ...


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 6, 2015)

Holy shit, really?  Wow.  

Exactly how is smoking weed supposed to make you fatter anyway?  It's not the weed bro it's the munchies.....


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 6, 2015)

Ha this is the best.

Everyone know weed helps with tren sides


----------



## anewguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Ha this is the best.
> 
> Everyone know weed helps with tren sides



Seriously?  May have to test that theory.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 6, 2015)

This is why you can't take niggas nowhere......even the internet


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 7, 2015)

anewguy said:


> Seriously?  May have to test that theory.



I''ll stand by it.
not proven fact or anything but ...
trensomia? Try little thc. Knock me right out
trenrage? only rage I had was the munchies.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 7, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> This is why you can't take niggas nowhere......even the internet



Lmfao!.......


----------

